# Ginza/Mozart sick *Update-recovered*



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

This evening Ginza looked very lethargic, and wouldn't eat his dinner. I took his temp, and it was 104.9, so we raced him to the emergency room at 10pm. We were there till freaking 1:30am, mostly waiting, very frustrating visit. They gave him subcu fluids to bring down the fever, and I'm taking him to my vet in the morning. He shook so hard at the hospital, it broke my heart. I refused to let him stay overnight, since all they were going to do was watch him.

I can't believe that he could take such a turn so quickly. I just don't understand it, and I'm so worried and afraid. I've been racking my brain over and over trying to figure what on earth would make him sick, and I can't come up with anything, so I'm even more freaked out. He ate his breakfast, and was running around at noon. He came to greet me when I got home, and I thought he was just sleepy, but then he just went straight back to bed, so I knew something was wrong. I hate not knowing what's wrong, I hate feeling so helpless, and I'm watching the others worrying about them now too.

Please send some good vibes his way, I so badly want him to be well again. He's my darling cuddle-bug, and my sweetheart, and I can't bear for anything to happen to him.


----------



## chris06516 (Mar 12, 2005)

***Hugs*** Superkitties! I am so sorry your Ginza is so sick. I will pray for him to get better real quick. Keep us updated on his progress.

Chris


----------



## coco & little guy (Jan 5, 2004)

Superkitties-

We are also sending thoughts and prayers your way for Ginza. He reminds me alot of my Coco, so I feel especially compelled. Please keep us updated on his condition.


----------



## Pamela4cats (Mar 8, 2004)

Superkitties!!

I am SO SORRY to hear about Ginza!! Am sending you MEGA POSITIVE VIBES that this is something that is EASILY corrected and that Ginza will get well FAST...

Pls keep us posted. If u need to talk to me ANYTIME, just page me and I'll be there...

Hang in there.. Pamela


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I will remember Ginza today and send healing 
energy for your sweet baby. My heart goes 
out to both of you. Its so scarey when your 
not sure wht is wrong.You were right to bring him home 
and not leave him. Let us know what the 
vet says. 

Merry


----------



## Pamela4cats (Mar 8, 2004)

Superkitties asked me to post an update for her regarding Ginza.

She's still at the vet with Ginza. They are doing more blood tests to find out what's going on.

Superkitties is VERY WORRIED so PLEASE continue to send her and Ginza positive vibes....


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm praying for Ginza now. I know how upset Superkitties must be. Oh, how we love our dear little friends. (((hugs)))


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

Thinking good thoughts for Ginza and Superkitties. I really hope they find out what is wrong with him quickly so they can make him all better.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Thank you all so much for your kind thoughts, they do cheer me up so. Pamela, you are such a darling, thank you so much for the text msgs, they really comforted me as I was sitting in the waiting room, just waiting and waiting.

Been at the vets since 8am, back from the vet at 5:30pm, WITH GINZA! He looks like he feels better, he even did his tail vibrating a little bit, and walked around once when we got home. What a relief: he responded to the meds. His fever went down with a combo of antibiotics and more subcu. He ate a little lunch at the vet, with a lot of encouragement. He still has thick mucus discharge instead of poop.

Whatever it is is still a mystery. I authorized every test possible for him, and some of the results will come in tomorrow. So far he retested negative for the obvious: FLeuk, FIV, his urine was fine, etc. The odd part was that he tested a weak positive for giardia, but he's getting retested. His numbers came in normal, except for his bilirubin, which was 4.9, consistent with the fever and fighting off an infection of some sort. The vet suspects some kind of parasite. It is so frustrating not to know so I can protect them, but I'm just happy that he's home and hopefully getting better.

My other three seem just fine, running around, and eating their treaties. 2 made poopie, and they were well-formed and solid. We just don't get it. And I do NOT feel very good when the vet gets stumped. And she's the best here.

I may be rambling, please excuse me, as I didn't sleep all night, and am running on empty right now. Wanted to post an update, and now I'm off to watch Ginza some more, probably all night. Please keep your fingers crossed his fever doesn't go back up, he'll regain his appetite, and he'll form a solid poop soon. The things we hope for.


----------



## Pamela4cats (Mar 8, 2004)

Superkitties-

I am SO GLAD to hear that u are home with Ginza. I will continue to send u positive vibes that the vet will find out what's wrong and that it can be easily fixed.

Has Ginza been bitten by a spider or something like that? 1 of my friends' cats got bitten by a bug and he was very lethargic, not eating, etc.. Just a thought.

Again, if u need anything, page me! :wink: 

I know this will be hard to do but PLEASE do try to sleep tonite. That way, you can help Ginza more.... Give Ginza scritches for me.


----------



## coco & little guy (Jan 5, 2004)

Any more news? C'mon Ginza..........do your duty, go have a nice p**pie so we can all relax a little. Please update us as you can Superkitties.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Just wanted to add my prayers too! My 3 send hugs to you and belly rubs to Ginza!!!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

You guys are awesome, your words really raised my spirits. I told Ginza there were all these people rooting for him - he's such a smartie kitty, I think he understood.

Another long day today, with no answers. But Ginza is continuing to get better, and that's the best that can be hoped for right now. His blood count stopped going down. The fever's gone, he's 101.3. He's home again - the vet wants him back next week.

He is on a typical prescription of antibiotics, Baytril and Flagyl. Nothing special needed, thankfully. I have 5 pages of printouts of the vet's notes, tests, and numbers, and I'll go over it again tomorrow. Basically all the tests came out negative, and she went thru the gamut. Pamela, thanks for the spider suggestion, she checked that, nope.

After we got back in the afternoon, I just took a long nap. I feel like I've been through a wringer. Since there's no identified cause, there's this giant question mark hanging over us, and it's extremely unsettling. He was so sad yesterday, with the big pockets in his arms from the fluids, and he cried a little, but he ate some more. Still mucus, but he's had so little food so far. He threw up this morning, but then kept the second try down. 

So we have high hopes for a complete recovery, and thanks again for all your good thoughts. Here's a recent pic of my boy:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm joining you in your rejoicing. It's terrible not to know why he's ill, of course, but I know you're thankful for the great improvement he's showing. I hope he continues to improve.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

still sending prayers! hugs to you and the sweet boy!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks for the update. 
Ginza we are all continueing to pull for you~
Keep getting better and better.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

I'm a little late to the thread, but I'm glad to hear Ginza seems to be recovering. You guys are awesome 'cat-parents'. 

Keep us updated on his progress.


----------



## LilJoeHere (Jul 4, 2005)

Prayers being said for Ginza and you as well. I hope they are able to find out what's wrong with him and he makes a full recovery. My heart is breaking for you, I know your fear. Try and hang in there and please keep us updated.

~LilJoe~


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Thank you guys! Padunk, great to see you. Ginza is looking great today, almost back to his old self! He wanted his midday snack, and he even played a little today. YIPPEE!!! Almost a normal poop, little soft and runny, some mucus, but nothing like the beginning.

I'm obsessively checking on him every hour, and I know he's almost completely better, cause he's really fighting me now when I want to take his temperature. It's soooo cute to see the tail going thump-thump! in annoyance. I also have a mini-attack when I see him looking a little peaked, or laying down. I'll feel a lot better next Thurs when we go back in for retesting, and they give him a clean bill of health.

Meanwhile, my hubby told me to stop driving myself crazy making all those lists - I don't know that we'll ever find out why he was so sick, but I need to try. If I document everything, then the next time (pls no!), maybe we'll find the common link.

The surprised look on the ER vet's face was so sadly comical that night, when I brought in the binder with all their medical info. He'd just had to put down a cat that had "gotten hit by a car" and paralysed. Of course, the moron that brought him in slipped that gee, um, maybe he got kicked off the roof, before his wife quickly corrected him. Kitty looked just like my Kayla.














Then I was speaking with a woman with her kid's beloved rat, who also had to be put down that night. There were all these sad cases coming in and out while I was at my regular vet. Those of you working with animals, I tip my hat to you for the emotional strength you must have to deal day in day out, as well as the BS stories.

Hubby's dragging me out tonight, but my sister will watch them for us. Haha, I'll be harassing her every hour with a call-in. He can't stop me obsessing. I know, I know. I'll try and relax.


----------



## LilJoeHere (Jul 4, 2005)

YAYYYY!!!! So glad to hear Ginza is doing better today, I'm still sending up prayers though just in case :wink: I hope he continues to improve. Nice job on keeping the list, it may actually help you find out what the problem is one day.

~LilJoe~


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

More rejoicing here!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Fabulous progress. Im so glad for you guys and Ginza!
I have to beleive that vet appreciated a intellegent 
concerned owner with organized information available
at his finger tips!! Good for you! Go Girl!


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

Superkitties said:


> The surprised look on the ER vet's face was so sadly comical that night, when I brought in the binder with all their medical info.


You are such a good kitty Mom for that!!!



Superkitties said:


> Hubby's dragging me out tonight, but my sister will watch them for us. Haha, I'll be harassing her every hour with a call-in. He can't stop me obsessing. I know, I know. I'll try and relax.


(((((HUG))))) I hope you were able to relax a little bit. You deserve it after all the worrying you have been through. I would be checking in on Ginza every hour too!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Well, it happened - today Mozart got sick, and I ran him to the vet in the afternoon. Same thing: ate breakfast, ran around, sleeping around noon, then boom. Wouldn't eat his midday snack, so I took his temp: yup, 104.4.

The vet has decided it's an unknown virus, and told me that there are cases where everything else's ruled out (like our case), it's just classed as a "fever of unknown origin". Sure enough, read about a bunch of them when I did some looking online after we got back. How freaking frustrating is this. Oh well, it could have been worse: I think this boils down to a kitty cold.

Same drill: subcu, Baytril/Flagyl, watch him like a hawk, and bug him every couple hours for his temp. He's much feister than Ginza, he did his cute growl-whine, NNGGGaaaarrrraaooowwww..... along with the tail thump. I hope he pulls thru as fast as Ginza did: the vet said she was very impressed with how quickly he recovered.

Now I'm seriously worried about my girls - will they get it? If they get it, will it be a mutated virus that won't respond to the meds? How, for the love of Mike, did they even get this in the first place??


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

This is crazy! Sending more healing good thoughts
your way now for Mozart. Hopefully this will run it coarse 
and he will be fine too. Keep us posted. My heart goes
out to you.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Wow, that's got to be frustrating!!


----------



## coco & little guy (Jan 5, 2004)

OK- it's official now. Your Ginza reminds me of my Coco, and Mozart reminds me of my Little Guy (aka Wittle). I truly hope it is just a cold, and we have been continuing to watch this thread. So, still feeling very compelled, we will continue to send prayers and good thoughts your way. Please keep us updated, and try to keep your spirits up as well. We don't need Superkitties to be down with something similar, because of spending too much time worrying about the fur kids.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I know you're thinking, "Not again!" because that's the first thing I thought.  I'm so sorry you have to go through this again. Prayers for you and your kitty family!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Awww, Coco and Little Guy *scritches*. Just like my little boys. Thank you, you're right, I can't get myself sick otherwise I can't tend to them. Jeanie, that was *exactly* what I was thinking. M&T and TimsK, thank you.  

Frustrating as it is, I'm a little calmer now since Ginza seems to have made a full recovery, so I hope the same for Mozart. Watch, there'll complications just because I wrote that.

The vet called this morning with all the results. Again, high TBIL levels, all other results normal. The illness was a blessing in disguise, because Mozart had the beginnings of a UTI, and the Baytril will treat that too. Oh well, despite the best diets, supplements and monitoring, things will happen regardless.

He had no appetite at breakfast, so I had to give him his pills. The first one went down, but he spit the 2nd one in my face, and he started to foam, so I had to get another one. But what a wonderful little boy he was - despite the growling, screaming, and struggling, he never bit me, and only clawed me once, at the end, when he'd really had it.

His fever's down, and at 1pm, I was able to coax him to eat one teaspoon of Fancy Feast (yup, resorted to junk food), and a couple of treats. That's a great sign.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

wow what a bummer!!! will add Mozart to the prayer chain too! best of luck and big hugs to you! please keep us updated paws crossed the girls miss out on this!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Mozart is doing better every day, though not completely well. He's on Baytril for 4 extra days for the UTI. Bratty boy will NOT eat the pills hidden in the canned food, so we've been pilling him. He's gotten more inventive, and is able to spit the pills right back at my face now. I forgot to put the bottles away, and the next day I found them shoved under some shoes in another room. Who said cats aren't smart?









So far so good, my girls are still well, *crossing fingers*. Ginza's made a full recovery, and his second blood tests were all good.

Adding insult to injury, everyone went in yesterday for their annual wellness exam, and FVRCPs. After a brief discussion, we did Mozart too. Everyone was in great general health - teeth, weight, everything.

Thanks to all who were pulling for my furrkids. It was of much comfort to me to know there were others who understood the absolute love I have for them, and the fear for what we were going thru. I am so grateful that this ended well, and I'll be even more grateful if we don't go thru anything more for a very very long time!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

I know the feeling, I had a similar scare with Elly last summer -- it sure relieves a lot of stress, huh?

Good to hear everything will be okay.


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

Superkitties said:


> I forgot to put the bottles away, and the next day I found them shoved under some shoes in another room. Who said cats aren't smart?


 :crazy :lol: Smart kitty!

I am so glad that Ginza has fully recovered and that Mozart is on his way!


----------

